# what code i get from ACS



## sukhjinder (Sep 29, 2010)

HI 

THIS IS SUKHJINDER,

I WANT TO KNOW WHAT CODE WILL ACS ISSUE FOR MY THREE YEAR STUDY.

I HAVE DONE BACHELOR OF INFORMATION SYSTEM + MASTER OF INFORMATION SYSTEM + MASTER OF COMPUTER NETWIRKING

I WANT TO KNOW WILL I ABLE TO GET ANZSCO CODE 135111

PLZ LET ME KNOW IF SOMEONE KNOW ABOUT THIS AND ALSO IN YOU NEED MY SUBJECTS INFORMATION LET ME KNOW

THANKS

SUKHJINDER


----------

